# I'm a newbie!



## CrazyBirdLady (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey everyone! 

I'm new here, I'm just doing some preliminary research and came across this wondeful forum that looks pretty active so I thought I'd join!  I'm not new to forums, I belong to other forums, mostly bird related ones, lol, so I know how nice it is to find a friendly, active forum! 

A bit about myself.. I'm a student and an avid bird lover. We have a Quaker Parrot and a Budgie (the budgie was actually a product of our breeding wayyyyy back in the day and he's the last one, he's about 9 years old). We've always had Betta fish when I was growing up so I'm not completely new to them.. we currently have two males, one we've had for at least 4 years and the other is about 2. The old guy is starting to show his age though..

I saw a female Betta the other day and she reminded me of the female one I had when I was younger and I loved! And somehow that got me thinking about breeding and I think it would be so much fun to try and breed them! Clearly I wouldn't use our old guys, lol, I'd definitely get two new younger ones.. I'm just in the research and study phase as I don't want to jump in and get way over my head. I work at a small pet store so I've already asked my boss if she'd like to sell the babies, that sounds like an important thing to figure out if it goes well I don't want to end up with a house full of fish and no body to take them! I definitely want to be responsible about it so any advice would be wonderful. I plan on reading through the forum to learn as much as I can (I hate when newbies post a million already answered questions, so trust me I'll try not to annoy you all.. but I'm sure I'll still have some questions )

Look forward to being a part of this forum! 

Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....you should be able to find lots of information here to get you started and as with any hobby especially that involves live critters...you have lots of different methods to reach the same goal....it is finding what works for you and what you have as well as how much you want to invest...both time and money....you have simple more natural methods and methods with all the bells and whistles and some in between a little of both....lol......


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome, hope you find it as great as I have. Happy reading and ask away.......


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## kinderwaffle (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome!
I'm a crazy bird lady from Ontario tooooo! HAHA!
I have a Quaker and a Caique 

I am also learning about breeding, although I am having a lot of trouble finding stock >.>

Anyways welcome!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome! I am new here as well, and there is definetly a lot of information here. Good luck on the breeding, you will have to give updates as it goes. =]


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I'm glad you decided to do a lot of research before getting into something like breeding. You should post some pictures of your old men when you have the time.


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dirtyfishbow (Oct 20, 2010)

welcome and may ur betta days be filed with color


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome  And you'll find a butt load of info on here, and many members are very experienced breeders.

I'm not one, but I think the underlying theme from all of them will be...Make sure you have prospective HOMES for all the potential SPAWN. It's cruel to breed animals without a plan on what to do
with the babies. And there could be well over 50+!

They are very cool & it's fun to watch babies grow, but figure out WHO will take them in
before venturing further. If you are doing this for fun, then most petstores will take them...Probably NOT BUY THEM however...They probably buy them from a big seller for like 25-50 cents each,
but they may just take them from you for free. 

Fish breeding seems kinda like any type of farming...It takes hard work, space, & solid (and often pricey) stock. It's not a cake walk to breed a show quality betta that will fetch $20 or more on AquaBid or at shows. Not being negative! Just be prepared.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome... I am new too. There is alot of helpful information here.... and alot of nice informative people!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Oct 17, 2010)

cballas said:


> Welcome  And you'll find a butt load of info on here, and many members are very experienced breeders.
> 
> I'm not one, but I think the underlying theme from all of them will be...Make sure you have prospective HOMES for all the potential SPAWN. It's cruel to breed animals without a plan on what to do
> with the babies. And there could be well over 50+!
> ...


Thanks everyone for the welcomes! 

I'm very aware that this is a serious thing and I'm not taking it lightly, I promise! I'm just researching and learning as I go and won't jump into anything.. of course my biggest fear is being stuck with 100+ babies, haha. I work at a pet store and I'm sure the owner wouldn't mind selling some (since we don't at the moment) and I was at another store the other day buying a new betta and the owner there said he'd be 100% interested in buying the babies off me too.. and of course I have friends etc. that are interested as well. 

I'm really not looking to make money as I'm sure it's not a business where you can make a lot. But I do know that the company we buy our feeder bugs off of sells them for $2.75 to stores, which I thought was a lot considering you can buy them at a store for $2.99 lol. So even if they were sold for like a buck each to stores it would still cover some of the costs and make it a fun experience I think! 

Anywho, like I said I'm way too busy right now to delve into this, but with some more research etc. I'd like to give it a try! We went to our big aquarium store today and they had everything I'd need so when I'm ready I shall be visiting them again! :-D

Thanks!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

You are very welcome, let us know when you start breeding =]


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome !!! i'm a bird lover too besides concentrating on betta. i have 2 big fat modena piegeon, and lots of bettas. hope you find this forum informative and fun to u!


----------

